# Help removing sidemarker



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

So i got some new smoked sidemarkers in.. Is there anyway to put these in without removing the bumper? If so HOW?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I removed the bumper to get them off. Not sure if it was possible to remove with it on or not but I decided to not waste time figuring it out when it was only like 7 screws to remove.


----------



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nope, Got to remove it. I can pull if off in about 5 minutes. It really isnt that hard as long as you dont bust a clip.


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

One if the users on LS1 sugessted i just undo the 3 on each side and pull out each side as i do them.. Worked fine, didnt have to take it all off. Was done in about 15-20 min ?









Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

where did you buy the corner lenses from??


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

The Black Mongoose said:


> where did you buy the corner lenses from??


Ebay


----------

